# Abilify



## Thissucks (May 4, 2007)

Has anyone tried this? My doc just prescribed it today and I'm hoping its going to do the trick.


----------



## IQ (Mar 20, 2007)

Im very wary of using anti phychotics for relief of DP/DR, partly due to my own experience with them, and also because they dont seam to fit that well with the condition. Usually they seamed to be dished out by G.P's who do not fully understand the condition, and ae reluctant to give benzo's out, (for good reasons). However, some people have got positive effects from them, so maybe it might work for you. I just find that they are like taking a sledge hammer to drive in a small nail, not subtle at all. Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

I take 30mg of abilify mainly for the psychosis though. I also take venlafaxine for the dr/dp.

When you initially take abilify the side effects are severe restlessness and insomnia which take weeks if not months to pacify.

Good luck with the med.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

your thoughts WILL slow down with abilify. I took a sample pack over the course of a week and it made me stupid...that and physically stiff. that on top of the dp sypmtoms = hell.

and it's true that docs go with antipsychotics before they go with benzos. benzos are good for dp, along with a good ssri like prozac.


----------

